
Turkey has no net neutrality laws. This is what Turkish mobile plans look like - doener
https://twitter.com/doener_tech/status/903771230549008384?
======
basicplus2
Or are they like Telstra in Australia and throttle you to hell and add random
disconnects so that you can't use it?

